# Your all time favorite movie



## Gabriella84

Mine would have to be Blazing Saddles. I think it is the funniest movie ever made. My sister and I have seen it about 50 times.


----------



## GotZoom

Tough to narrow it down to just one. 

Christmas - It's a Wonderful Life and White Christmas
Action - The Rock
Comedy - Too many out there.  I love Weekend At Bernies, Breakfast Club and Sixteen Candles
Other - The Usual Suspects, Dead Poet's Society, To Live And Die in L.A.


----------



## Mr. P

Gabriella84 said:
			
		

> Mine would have to be Blazing Saddles. I think it is the funniest movie ever made. My sister and I have seen it about 50 times.


Can't pick just one...short list

The Green Mile
Field of Dreams
Beaches
Fried Green Tomatoes

Many more.....


----------



## Mr. P

GotZoom said:
			
		

> ... Dead Poet's Society...


That was Great! On my list too..


----------



## wolverine

_Sixteen Candles_ is on my all time favorite list - it is the definitive 80's teen movie.

_Empire Strikes Back_ is also on top with _To Live and Die in L.A._ (thought I was the only one who was a true fan of that film) along with too many more to list.


----------



## dmp

The Silence of the Lambs.
Batman Begins.
Princess Bride.
The Passion of the Christ.
There's something about Mary.
Dumb and Dumber.
The Empire Strikes Back.
Red Dawn.

...off the top of my head.


----------



## onedomino

see this thread: http://www.usmessageboard.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10936


----------



## 5stringJeff

Spaceballs is on the short list, along with Saving Private Ryan, Braveheart, and the Star Wars Trilogies.  (What is the term for a six-movie series?  Sexlogy?)


----------



## Gabriella84

You all like too many dramas and action movies. I don't watch too many movies that are not comedies. 
My sister, who graduated from USC Film School, is a devotee of "bad movies." Both intentionally bad (i.e. parodies) and unintenionally bad. After much serious study (really!), my sister and a few other senior film students declared "Dude, Where's My Car?" as the worst movie ever made. 

Those who enjoy the teen movie genre should rent "Not Another Teen Movie." It's one of the funniest movies of all. Along with "Eight Legged Freaks." 

Of course, Monty Python's "Holy Grail" and "Life of Brian" will always be classics.


----------



## Mr. P

Gabriella84 said:
			
		

> ...students declared "Dude, Where's My Car?" as the worst movie ever made.
> 
> ....


I have to agree (at least for this thread)..Nice to see the youth have a degree of taste..


----------



## archangel

"We were soldiers" Mel Gibson...however I am prejudice...been there done that..I also liked his portrayel of the story of Christ in his last hours...wasn't there but liked it!


----------



## -Cp

I thought the thread said "All time Favorite Movie" not plural? 

I think mine would have to be Braveheart....


----------



## Nuc

Dr. Strangelove. 

It's also amazing in the sense that at one time is was fiction but now it's morphing into a documentary.  :halo:


----------



## Dan

I've never known anyone who ever had only one favorite movie. It would seem weird, to me, maybe it's just the people I hang out with.  



> My sister, who graduated from USC Film School, is a devotee of "bad movies." Both intentionally bad (i.e. parodies) and unintenionally bad. After much serious study (really!), my sister and a few other senior film students declared "Dude, Where's My Car?" as the worst movie ever made.



I agree with that for sure (be careful what you say, though, Jimnyc is a fan and trust me, he'll defend his opinion to great lengths).

I, too, am a big fan of bad movies, though I never went to film school (considered it, but I figured if I was going to spend that much money on something, I might as well just make a movie). Here's a short list of some of my "so bad they're good" movies:

Tango & Cash (You say you don't like action movies, but seriously, rent this, every single aspect of it is just sooooooo cliche, it's brilliant!)
Batman: the Movie (the Adam West one)
Alone in the Dark
Friday the 13th VIII: Jason Takes Manhattan
And, the creme de la creme of bad movies:

ROCKY IV

Seriously, watch that movie as soon as you possibly can, it is the worst/greatest movie I've ever seen. And it has a talking robot butler.

I've heard the new Crow movie is really awful/great. I really want to see it.

You said you liked comedies, here's a few of my favorites (keep in mind I have very weird taste in movies):

Wet Hot American Summer (if you haven't seen this, rent it tonight, it is my favorite comedy of all time and probably in my top 3 favorite movies of all time)
Ghostbusters
Freddy Got Fingered
The Big Lebowski
and a ton of others I can't really come up with right now.

And, just for the heck of it, here's a list of my favorite movies (as always, this list is subject to change at any moment)

Ghostbusters
Chasing Amy
Wet Hot American Summer
American Beauty
The Breakfast Club
Magnolia


----------



## fuzzykitten99

can't pick just one either

Comedy: Super Troopers, Maverick(with my bedslave Mel Gibson :whip3:  ), Ferris Bueller's Day off, Jackass: the movie, Waiting for Guffman, Best In Show, The Whole 9 Yards, Jay&Silent Bob Strike Back, Clerks, Dogma, Grumpy/Grumpier Old Men, Happy Gilmore, Undercover Blues

Christmas: Both Christmas Vacation and Christmas Story tied

Action: Spider Man 1, Lethal Weapon 4

Thriller/Slasher: the Scream trilogy

Other: The Patriot (again with my bedslave Mel Gibson :whip3:  ), Dances with Wolves, all 3 Harry Potter movies, Titanic, A Few Good Men

there are more, but the list would be too long at that point


----------



## fuzzykitten99

Dan said:
			
		

> You said you liked comedies, here's a few of my favorites (keep in mind I have very weird taste in movies):
> 
> Freddy Got Fingered



yes, you do have a wierd taste in movies....  :tng:

the only scene i found funny in that movie was the 'daddy would you like some sausage?' part.


----------



## pegwinn

Action = Heartbreak Ridge or The second Alien flick
Comedy =  Animal House
Horror = The Lost Boys

Porn = Well, lets come back to that

All Time Winner is a tie between The Quiet Man (1952)  and She Wore a Yellow Ribbon (1949)


----------



## padisha emperor

Black Hawk Down
Master and Commander : the far side of the world
Gladiator
Apollo 13
LOTR trilogy
Fight Club
Runabout Jury (with D. Hoffman and G. Hackman, excellent !)
When Eagles Dare (not sure of the VO title, it's the movie with Eastwood and R. Burton, WWII)
Hearthbreak Ridge
The Good the Bad and the Ugly (Eastwood, Van Cleef, Wallach)
Braveheart
Star Wars (IV, V, VI)

......there si too much.

Plus a lot of french movies


----------



## insein

Star Wars.  All 6.  I considered it one piece.  Sure some people don't like the new ones, but i think the whole story is one of the best and imaginative told in a long time.


----------



## Dan

> Plus a lot of french movies



What ones? I've been trying to get into more international cinema lately, though I have to admit I haven't seen too many French films. Actually, one of the more disturbing movies I've seen was French, it was called Man Bites Dog. Not sure what the French title was, it's a mockumentary where a film crew follows around a serial killer and kind of get sucked into his world. It's really funny and disturbing, definitely check it out if you haven't seen it.


----------



## padisha emperor

I haven't seen it, but if you say it's a "mockumentary", and if here there is no error when you wrote it on your keyboard, then it should be a movie by Jean-Pierre Mocky.

French movies...

 "4 garçons plein d'avenir" (can be translate like "4 boys with a good future", a comedy, funny)

 "Amélie Poulain"

"Un Long Dimanche de Fiançailles"  ("a long sunday of engagement" would be the litteral translation)
(with Audrey Tautou, the "amélie poulain", and by Jean-Pierre Jeunet, also the man who did Amélie Poulain, it's a kind of thriller/tragedy with a background of WWI and french  assaults on german lines....You should see it if you can, a good movie, really  )

"Léon"  (Leon), by Luc Besson, with Jean Reno and Natalie Portman

"Fanfan la Tulipe", an old movie, Gérard Philippe

...I can't remember others, no names come to my mind. But there is a lot of comedy, and also of action/adventure movies, particularly the one with Jean Marais : 
he did a lot of movie action/adventure, with historical background, often, the action was during the XVIIth century. There were stories with the Man with the Iron Mask, and several others sotries....realy good entertainement


----------



## Dan

> I haven't seen it, but if you say it's a "mockumentary", and if here there is no error when you wrote it on your keyboard, then it should be a movie by Jean-Pierre Mocky.



Well, I'm not sure on the translation, but in America, mockumentary is just slang for a film that's meant to seem like a documentary even though it's not (such as This is Spinal Tap or The Office).

I looked it up on IMDB, the French title of Man Bites Dog is "C'est arrivé près de chez vous", though I have no clue what that means. It says it was directed by Rémy Belvaux and André Bonzel.

I took a German Film class over the summer which really kickstarted my interest in foreign film. I've been checking out some Herzog films lately. I've seen a little bit of Asian cinema, but mostly just the films of Tashaki Miike, which I'm assuming isn't really that mainstream over there, though I could be wrong.

"Leon" is a great film, though the relationship between Jean Reno and Natalie Portman comes close to getting creepy, for me anyway.

I believe the film "Irreversible" was French, right? I don't know the French title, but I believe it stars Monica Bellucci as a woman who takes revenge on a man who rapes her. I haven't seen it, but I heard it was really good.

Actually, one of my current favorite directors is French, Michel Gondry. Pretty much everything he does is cool and interesting, and Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind was the best movie of 2004, hands-down.


----------



## Dan

Also, Godard was French, right? Is he considered as great a director in France as he is here in America? I've honestly never seen any of his films, but I've heard he was very influential on modern cinema.


----------



## Dan

Oops...

Man Bites Dog is Belgian, not French. Shows how cultured I am! :huh:


----------



## Bonnie

I love too many to narrow it down
But my most favorites are

Manhunter
Blade Runner
Excalibur
Prophecy
Last of the Mohicans
Dracula
The Year of Living Dangerously
Mothman Prophecies
Heat
The Insider
Clint's Spaghetti Westerns
Tombstone


----------



## Abbey Normal

Bonnie said:
			
		

> I love too many to narrow it down
> But my most favorites are
> 
> Manhunter
> Blade Runner
> Excalibur
> Prophecy
> Last of the Mohicans
> Dracula
> The Year of Living Dangerously
> Mothman Prophecies
> Heat
> The Insider
> Clint's Spaghetti Westerns
> Tombstone




Yay for Tombstone!!! Woohoo!!!

Which Dracula, Bonnie?


----------



## Bonnie

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Yay for Tombstone!!! Woohoo!!!
> 
> Which Dracula, Bonnie?



The one with Gary Oldman as hunky Vampire :teeth:  YUM

And Val Kilmer was incredibly hot in Tombstone


----------



## Abbey Normal

Bonnie said:
			
		

> The one with Gary Oldman as hunky Vampire :teeth:  YUM
> 
> And Val Kilmer was incredibly hot in Tombstone.




Bonnie, we have EXACTLY the same taste! Gary Oldman is my favorite actor, and Val Kilmer was smokin' in Tombstone. 

I never thought any one could be a sexier Dracula than Frank Langella, until I saw Oldman in the role. Now he sets the standard.


----------



## Bonnie

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Bonnie, we have EXACTLY the same taste! Gary Oldman is my favorite actor, and Val Kilmer was smokin' in Tombstone.
> 
> I never thought any one could be a sexier Dracula than Frank Langella, until I saw Oldman in the role. Now he sets the standard.



I have a couple of favorite scenes from Dracula but the one in which he sees her walking and he's wearing that blue jacket and  glasses and he says "see me now"  Swoon!!!


----------



## Annie

Bonnie said:
			
		

> I have a couple of favorite scenes from Dracula but the one in which he sees her walking and he's wearing that blue jacket and  glasses and he says "see me now"  Swoon!!!



I'm weird, say NOTHING! 

Glory


----------



## Abbey Normal

Bonnie said:
			
		

> I have a couple of favorite scenes from Dracula but the one in which he sees her walking and he's wearing that blue jacket and  glasses and he says "see me now"  Swoon!!!



Swoon is the perfect word! 

Between our taste in actors, and your great ACLU quote, I think we may have been separated at birth.


----------



## Bonnie

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Swoon is the perfect word!
> 
> Between our taste in actors, and your great ACLU quote, I think we may have been separated at birth.



Stranger things have happened right LOL


----------



## Bonnie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I'm weird, say NOTHING!
> 
> Glory



Glory was a great movie!! Great music too


----------



## Shattered

Titanic, and Office Space..  Can't choose between the two.  Titanic is the perfect love story.  Office Space is the perfect comedy.


----------



## Bonnie

Shattered said:
			
		

> Titanic, and Office Space..  Can't choose between the two.  Titanic is the perfect love story.  Office Space is the perfect comedy.



Get those TPS reports ready pronto..............


----------



## Dan

Office Space is good.

Have you guys seen The Office, either the American or British one? (British is a little better). It's the same type of humor, very funny stuff in there.


----------



## Abbey Normal

Umm, why don't you go ahead and come in on Saturday.


----------



## Shattered

<i>...And I said, I don't care if they lay me off either, because I told, I told Bill that if they move my desk one more time, then, then I'm, I'm quitting, I'm going to quit. And, and I told Don too, because they've moved my desk four times already this year, and I used to be over by the window, and I could see the squirrels, and they were merry, but then, they switched from the Swingline to the Boston stapler, but I kept my Swingline stapler because it didn't bind up as much, and I kept the staples for the Swingline stapler and it's not okay because if they take my stapler then I'll set the building on fire... </i> -Milton  (Milton rules!)

<i>Joanna: You're just not gonna go?
Peter Gibbons: Yeah.
Joanna: Won't you get fired?
Peter Gibbons: I don't know, but I really don't like it, and, uh, I'm not gonna go.
Joanna: So you're gonna quit?
Peter Gibbons: Nuh-uh. Not really. Uh... I'm just gonna stop going.
Joanna: When did you decide all that?
Peter Gibbons: About an hour ago.
Joanna: An hour ago... so you're gonna get another job?
Peter Gibbons: I don't think I'd like another job.
Joanna: Well, what are you going to do about money and bills and...
Peter Gibbons: You know, I've never really liked paying bills. I don't think I'm gonna do that, either. </i>


----------



## no1tovote4

I have about a million of movies that I love, how could I pick just one over all the others...

Here are a few of them:

Monty Python - The Life of Brian
The Exorcist
Prophecy
Fallen
Pink Floyd - The Wall
Willow
Eric the Viking


----------



## Annie

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I have about a million of movies that I love, how could I pick just one over all the others...
> 
> Here are a few of them:
> 
> *Monty Python - The Life of Brian
> The Exorcist*
> Prophecy
> Fallen
> Pink Floyd - The Wall
> Willow
> Eric the Viking



You mention 2 of my favorites!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

Shattered said:
			
		

> Milton rules!


Uhhh excuse me... Mr. Lumberg, I haven't been recieving my paycheck, and 
I talked to payroll and they told me to speak with you.

Ya...You're going to want to talk to payroll about that. Oh almost forgot
Going to need some space for some new people starting around here
so we need you to go ahead and move down into storage.


----------



## Shattered

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Uhhh excuse me... Mr. Lumberg, I haven't been recieving my paycheck, and
> I talked to payroll and they told me to speak with you.
> 
> Ya...You're going to want to talk to payroll about that. Oh almost forgot
> Going to need some space for some new people starting around here
> so we need you to go ahead and move down into storage.



LMAO!!!

I could watch that movie 100 times in a row.. There's still NOTHING that beats the Chicago style beating of the printer..


----------



## Bonnie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> You mention 2 of my favorites!




Brian rules!!!!!! LOL

"He says the birds are scrounging"


----------



## Bonnie

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> Uhhh excuse me... Mr. Lumberg, I haven't been recieving my paycheck, and
> I talked to payroll and they told me to speak with you.
> 
> Ya...You're going to want to talk to payroll about that. Oh almost forgot
> Going to need some space for some new people starting around here
> so we need you to go ahead and move down into storage.



"I'm going to federal pound me in the ass prison"


----------



## Abbey Normal

We'll be getting rid of these people here... First, Mr. Samir Naga... Naga... Naga... Not gonna work here anymore, anyway.


----------



## padisha emperor

Godard is a great director, yes, you're right.  
Like Truffaut.

"C'est Arrivé près de chez vous" is a belgian film, from and with Benoit Poelvoorde, it's realy a great movie, I liked it, with black humour...rzally nice  

Podium, as french movie, is not bad too, a comedy, with Benoit Poelvoorde.


----------



## Zhukov

fuzzykitten99 said:
			
		

> the only scene i found funny in that movie was the 'daddy would you like some sausage?' part.


I disagree.  There were _two_ funny parts in that movie.  "Daddy would you like some sausage" and "I only see one LeBaron. Freddie, did Daddy give you a LeBaron too".


----------



## Dan

Noooo waaaaaaayyy, that movie's hilarious from beginning to end.


----------



## Zhukov

Dan said:
			
		

> Noooo waaaaaaayyy, that movie's hilarious from beginning to end.


Man, I love(d) Tom Green.  But that movie was just a big disappointment.

Did you ever watch his last talk show?


----------



## Dan

I did see his latest talk show. It had its moments, but it's just hard for him to pull off his particular type of street humor when he's gone from "random weirdo with a mike" to "fading celebrity with a mike", y'know?

As for Freddy, I always saw it as a kind of meta-joke where he made the most retarded, offensive movie he possibly could in the same way he would act as retarded and annoying as he possibly could on the street in his show. Sure, it wasn't a good way to sell tickets, but that's how I always see it when I watch it. I'm pretty sure I'm the only one, but that's what I see.

In all fairness, though, the editing is terrible, and there are certainly a large amount of jokes that just fall flat (the rocket wheelchair for example).

I actually read the original draft of the script for Freddy Got Fingered that was actually way funnier, but they would've never pulled it off. Among other things, the movie ends with Tom Green using his money from the cartoon to buy a nuke and then setting it off in his Dad's bedroom. The film was supposed to end with all of the characters dying horrible deaths... except for the little boy who gets hurt all through the movie, he's the only one that lives. And as he crawls out of the rubble around him, he looks toward the sky and screams "Khhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" (from one of the Star Trek movies, can't remember which). And that was the end of the movie. The whole thing was like that, funny and unique but just absolutely too weird for a major studio to ever get behind it.


----------



## Zhukov

Dan said:
			
		

> I did see his latest talk show. It had its moments, but it's just hard for him to pull off his particular type of street humor when he's gone from "random weirdo with a mike" to "fading celebrity with a mike", y'know?


Yeah, now do you remember when the guy with the chain saw guitar, or whatever the hell it was, came on and completely destroyed Tom's desk?

This was the moment I knew 'Tom Green' was done.

Why?  Because he couldn't take it.  His whole career had been built on harassing, annoying, and inconveniencing other people.  And then the tables were turned.  He was so upset he couldn't even go on with the show.  He turned into a big pussy.  What's more he wouldn't let it go.  He complained about it for the first ten minutes of every show for the next two weeks, at which point he got the axe.

Just wondering if you saw that, and got the same take as I did.




> the most retarded, offensive movie he possibly could in....that's how I always see it when I watch it. I'm pretty sure I'm the only one, but that's what I see.



Nope, that's exactly how I see it.  And I hate it, I think it fails miserably.



> I actually read the original draft of the script for Freddy Got Fingered that was actually way funnier, but they would've never pulled it off.



So your saying if they left it the way Tom wrote it it would have been better?




> he looks toward the sky and screams "Khhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" (from one of the Star Trek movies, can't remember which).


2: Wrath of Khan


----------



## Dan

> Just wondering if you saw that, and got the same take as I did.



I actually didn't see that, no. I saw two episodes back to back where he was trying to do his street thing and people kept coming up and saying stuff like "hey, Tom, where's Drew?" or something like that. I just kinda realized not that he had become a wuss or anything like that, but just that he had become too big for his show to work.

There was one funny bit I remember where he'd call random numbers out of a Russian phone book and prank call people, even though they weren't speaking english. It's hard to explain, and it was far from his best work, but it was pretty good.

I think the funniest thing he ever did on the show was the interview with his parents where he asked his mom what her favorite sexual position and act was, then tried to get his dad to admit he beats his mom. The best was the next morning when he put that statue of his Dad beating his mom and his dad and mom having sex on their front lawn. His Dad was so pissed.

I have 2 tapes of the best of the show he did in Canada, it's a lot of the same stuff MTV showed, but there were a few bits that were too gross for MTV, such as him going into a public toilet and playing with a turd that's in there. It wasn't really that funny, just gross.



> Nope, that's exactly how I see it. And I hate it, I think it fails miserably.



That's cool. I'm certainly in the minority on this one. I dunno, I just like it for some reason, I like my comedy to either be really subtle or ridiculously over-the-top.



> So your saying if they left it the way Tom wrote it it would have been better?



Mmmmmm, I'm not sure that I want to say that. It would've been less shocking for the sake of shock, and more weird, that's for sure. But, like I said, the editing and pacing of the movie is pretty horrible and that's the director's fault, and since Tom directed it, I couldn't see him pulling off any better than what was there.


----------



## sitarro

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Bonnie, we have EXACTLY the same taste! Gary Oldman is my favorite actor, and Val Kilmer was smokin' in Tombstone.
> 
> I never thought any one could be a sexier Dracula than Frank Langella, until I saw Oldman in the role. Now he sets the standard.



Abbey, 
 2 Oldman movies that he is at his best. . . Romeo is Bleeding and Leon the Professional.


----------



## sitarro

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Bonnie, we have EXACTLY the same taste! Gary Oldman is my favorite actor, and Val Kilmer was smokin' in Tombstone.
> 
> I never thought any one could be a sexier Dracula than Frank Langella, until I saw Oldman in the role. Now he sets the standard.


 
I'm yor Huckleberry.


----------



## Hobbit

Ya know, I used to not be able to decide on a "favorite" movie.  Now, it's "Serenity."  Go see "Serenity."  It will rock your world.


----------



## Dan

Man, I hate it when a big sci-fi movie comes out. Every board I go to ends up with everyone talking about it and me getting left out of the loop.

It really bugs me how much I don't care for this Whedon guy. I tried like hell to get into Buffy, Angel, and Firefly, and was irritated with all of them. I did read that he wrote most of Toy Story, so that's cool.

But, if we're talking cult TV auteurs, I'm a real big fan of Judd Apatow (Freaks and Geeks, Undeclared, 40-Year-Old Virgin). Too bad he can't keep a show on the air longer than a few episodes! Undeclared debuted my freshman year at school and it was the most true-to-life college show I've ever seen.


----------



## Abbey Normal

sitarro said:
			
		

> I'm yor Huckleberry.



Wish I could have repped you for that one!


----------



## Hobbit

Dan said:
			
		

> Man, I hate it when a big sci-fi movie comes out. Every board I go to ends up with everyone talking about it and me getting left out of the loop.
> 
> It really bugs me how much I don't care for this Whedon guy. I tried like hell to get into Buffy, Angel, and Firefly, and was irritated with all of them. I did read that he wrote most of Toy Story, so that's cool.
> 
> But, if we're talking cult TV auteurs, I'm a real big fan of Judd Apatow (Freaks and Geeks, Undeclared, 40-Year-Old Virgin). Too bad he can't keep a show on the air longer than a few episodes! Undeclared debuted my freshman year at school and it was the most true-to-life college show I've ever seen.



This is really the only time I've cared this much, because I LOVE the series.  I also don't really talk about it that much because there are too many surprise twists I don't want to ruin with spoilers.


----------



## ekrem

Oldboy

it is a very deep movie about revenge. Fantastic. It comes from southkorea.

Hollywood saved rights to make a remake.

watch it, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Lefty Wilbury

Stand By Me


----------



## Dr Grump

Dead Poet's Society


----------



## jillian

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Dead Poet's Society



Braveheart


----------



## Shattered

Titanic, or Moll Flanders... (serious brownie points to males that are willing to sit down and watch either of them on a whim, since they're total chick-flicks).


----------



## Said1

Coal Miner' Daughter.


I know, I know. Lame.

Don't ask me why.


----------



## Shattered

Said1 said:
			
		

> Coal Miner' Daughter.
> 
> 
> I know, I know. Lame.
> 
> Don't ask me why.



Hey.. I forgot about that one..  Ok, maybe it's too hard to pick a single all time favorite movie...


----------



## Said1

It is too hard and I forgot to ad Grease to the list. 


Those are movies I've liked since I was a kid. Jaws is anothor one.


----------



## Shattered

Footloose, too...


----------



## Said1

And Blue Hawaii

and the Breakfast Club

and


Uncle Buck

and

most Vincent Price movies.


----------



## Shattered

And Fast Times At Ridgemont High, and there's just never going to be any end now...


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Shattered said:
			
		

> And Fast Times At Ridgemont High, and there's just never going to be any end now...



Bull Durham.

You bunch of lollygaggers!


----------



## KarlMarx

*North By Northwest * - I consider this to be Alfred Hitchcock's best film

*Gataca* - a very under rated movie, but I believe that they'll be still talking about this one in 100 years

*Forbidden Planet* - believe it or not, this is the movie that the original "Star Trek" was based on

*Star Wars Episode IV* - before George Lucas went over to the "dark side"

*Duck Soup* - The Marx Brothers' funniest movie (and I have to say, Margaret Dumont was especially fetching in this one!)

*Lord of the Rings (all three)* - this is destined to be a classic

*A Christmas Story* - what can I say? It's just plain ol' funny and wears well with each additional viewing!

_*Speaking of comedies *_ -- I can't pick of favorite of the King of Comedy, Charlie Chaplin. His Mutual Shorts are classics - _"The Immigrant", "The Floor Walker", "The Cure", "The Rink_". If you watch them, you'll soon realize who Lucille Ball, The Marx Brothers and several generations of comedians learned their craft from.

*The Ten Commandments* - Charlton Heston was good, but Yul Brenner was even better ("... so let it be written.... so let it be done!")

*Blade Runner* --- I haven't watched this one in almost 15 years, but I believe this was Harrison Ford's finest role.

*"The Great Train Robbery/A Trip to the Moon"* -- it's neat to watch these films because they were done when cinema was in its infancy, some of the techniques that we take for granted were still evolving.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> And Blue Hawaii
> 
> and the Breakfast Club
> 
> and
> 
> 
> Uncle Buck
> 
> and
> 
> most Vincent Price movies.



I'll go with Breakfast Club, and Sound of Music, Team America and Glory

I'm sure you can all pick up the theme contained.


----------



## Said1

Kathianne said:
			
		

> I'll go with Breakfast Club, and Sound of Music, Team America and Glory
> 
> I'm sure you can all pick up the theme contained.



Hmm. Theme. They were all set in Illinois?

Is Illisnois french?


----------



## Said1

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> *Gataca* - a very under rated movie, but I believe that they'll be still talking about this one in 100 years



I really liked Gatca and I'm not normally interested in that type of movie. I probably couldn't find the remote or something.


----------



## Annie

Said1 said:
			
		

> Hmm. Theme. They were all set in Illinois?
> 
> Is Illisnois french?


Wasn't that cool?  Blow up Paris. Whoops, sorry!


----------



## Annie

Kathianne said:
			
		

> Wasn't that cool?  Blow up Paris. Whoops, sorry!


Thinking, the BC was filmed here, at New Trier I think..Yeah, found alot on New Trier and film:

http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache...ier&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=3&client=firefox-a




> Schmock, Jonathan
> 
> * Ferris Bueller's Day Off -- Chez Quis Maitre'd
> * Some Kind of Wonderful -- Valet/Chauffer gambling with Watts Ally Sheedy as Allison Reynolds
> * (Today he directs television sitcoms such as "Boy Meets World.")
> 
> Sheedy, Ally
> 
> * The Breakfast Club -- Allison Reynolds
> * She's Having a Baby -- uncredited
> * Only the Lonely -- Theresa
> * Home Alone 2: Lost in New York -- New York Ticket Agent
> 
> Shelters
> 
> * Dutch -- Dutch and Doyle sleep at a center for misplaced families on the road home.
> * Curly Sue -- Curly Sue and her Dad are homeless and often stay here.
> 
> Shermer (Chicago), Illinois 60062 - "One of America's Towns"
> 
> "When I first started making movies, I thought I would just invent a town where everything happened. Everybody, in all my movies, is from Shermer, Illinois. Del Griffith from Planes, Trains & Automobiles lives two doors down from Samantha Baker. Ferris Bueller knew Samantha Baker from Sixteen Candles. For 15 years I've written my Shermer stories in prose, collecting its history." --John Hughes, in Premiere magazine
> 
> * National Lampoon's Vacation
> * Sixteen Candles
> * The Breakfast Club Sound Clip Sound Clip Jon Cryer as Duckie in Pretty in Pink
> * Pretty In Pink
> * Weird Science
> * Ferris Bueller's Day Off
> * National Lampoon's European Vacation
> * She's Having a Baby
> * Planes, Trains & Automobiles
> * The Great Outdoors (Chet's family is from here)
> * Uncle Buck
> * National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation
> * Home Alone
> * Only the Lonely (Specifically city of Chicago, not Shermer)
> * Dutch
> * Curly Sue
> * Home Alone 2: Lost in New York
> * Home Alone 3
> * Reach the Rock
> 
> * See also Glenbrook North High School, New Trier High School and Shermer, IL
> 
> Shermer High School
> 
> * Randi and Samantha Sixteen Candles
> * The Breakfast Club Sound Clip
> * Pretty In Pink
> * Weird Science
> * Ferris Bueller's Day Off Sound Clip
> * Uncle Buck
> * She's Having a Baby - Jake is a former graduate of Shermer High.
> * Reach the Rock - Robin is a former drop-out.
> 
> * See also Shermer, Illinois (above)
> 
> Siblings in the Same Movie
> 
> * Sixteen Candles -- Molly and Beth Ringwald (Samantha Baker and Girl at Party), John and Joan Cusack (Bryce and Girl with Neckbrace)
> * She's Having a Baby -- Elizabeth and Cammie McGovern (Kristy Briggs and Matron of Honor)
> * Home Alone -- Macaulay and Kieran Culkin (Kevin McCallister and Cousin Fuller), Brittany and Porscha Radcliffe (Cousins)
> * Career Opportunities -- Dermot and Kieran Mulroney (Nestor Pyle and Gil Kinney)
> * Only the Lonely -- Macaulay and Kieran Culkin (Billy and Patrick, Jr.), Brittany and Porscha Radcliffe (Witch and Bum)
> * Home Alone 2: Lost in New York -- Macaulay and Kieran Culkin (Kevin McCallister and Cousin Fuller), Brittany and Porscha Radcliffe (Cousins)
> * Dennis the Menace -- Mason and Casey Gamble (Dennis and Boy Playing Hide and Seek)
> * Baby's Day Out -- Adam Robert and Jacob Joseph Worton (Baby Bink)
> 
> Siblings, Nasty (or, Sibling Rivalry)
> 
> * National Lampoon's Vacation -- Rusty and Audry fight in the backseat on the long family road trip.
> * Sixteen Candles -- Sam has a younger brother ("She only eats carrots to increase the size of her breasts!") and sister; it's because of older sister's Ginny's wedding that everyone forgets Sam's birthday.
> * Weird Science -- Wyatt's brother Chet is a force not to be reckoned with (except by Lisa, that is).
> * National Lampoon's European Vacation -- Rusty and Audry literally strangle each other in Paris.
> * Ferris Bueller's Day Off -- Ferris' sister Jeannie rages with jealousy over her brother's pampered treatment.
> * Home Alone -- Kevin's intimidated by his bully older brother Buzz.
> * National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation -- Rusty and Audry are forced to sleep in the same bed when the relatives visit, much to Audrey's dismay. ("Get off me you little fungus!" - "I have nightmares about what he does in his bed alone when I'm not lying there right next to him.")
> * Career Opportunities -- Jim and Penny bicker about their jobs and living at home with their parents.
> 
> Stein, Ben
> 
> * Ferris Bueller's Day Off -- Economics Teacher
> * Planes, Trains & Automobiles -- Witchita Airport Rep
> * Dennis the Menace -- Boss
> 
> Swanson, Kristy
> 
> * Pretty in Pink -- Girl at Dance (the one who gives Duckie the eye at the end)
> * Ferris Bueller's Day Off -- Economics Student (Simone)


----------



## GotZoom

Shattered said:
			
		

> And Fast Times At Ridgemont High, and there's just never going to be any end now...



Now THAT is a cool movie.

After than, Sean Penn went down hill.

(I'd sit through Titantic and Moll Flanders with you; and even act like I am enjoy them  )


----------



## Sixties Child

The Blue Max
Patton
Battle of Britain
Fever Pitch
The Shining


----------



## shepherdboy

300 Spartans (Richard Egan)
Silent Running (Bruce Dern)
Logan's Run (Michael York)

And any movie that Charlton Heston is in.


----------



## Said1

Ok. Don't laugh. One movie I loved, and not many others did was "three thousand miles from Graceland".


----------



## The ClayTaurus

Snatch is my all-time favorite

Others I like a lot:
Sleepers
PCU
Fight Club
...so many more


----------



## Said1

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> Snatch is my all-time favorite
> 
> Others I like a lot:
> Sleepers
> PCU
> Fight Club
> ...so many more



All of them sucked. Like totally.

Now I have to go. Happy Dayz is on, it's the one where Joanie and Chochie are in a band "looking good, feeling fine........."


----------



## sitarro

Hobbit said:
			
		

> Ya know, I used to not be able to decide on a "favorite" movie.  Now, it's "Serenity."  Go see "Serenity."  It will rock your world.




Hey Hobbit,

Thanks for the recommendation, I rented it last night and thoroughly enjoyed it. The special effects were great without being overdone, River really kicked ass too.


----------

